# The new Bernstein/Beethoven Vienna release....



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if the cd's in this set are remastered? Or if it's only the blu-ray disc?
:tiphat:


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Great recordings of 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8 and 9. Among the best overall sets along with Bohm/VPO and Karajan '63.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Great recordings of 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8 and 9. Among the best overall sets along with Bohm/VPO and Karajan '63.


i agree. But what about the remastering?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Itullian said:


> i agree. But what about the remastering?


To my knowledge the cds have been remastered too. It definitely sounds better than the original cds or maybe I just don't listen to them very often as the performances bore me rigid . :devil::


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Release date 8/9. I'll be on it.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Merl said:


> To my knowledge the cds have been remastered too. It definitely sounds better than the original cds or maybe I just don't listen to them very often as the performances bore me rigid . :devil::


Haha. I haven't heard the remastered versions but have no desire to. I have the original set and sadly 'boring' is a polite term for it overall. I much prefer his earlier set with New York which was lively and exciting and wish they had remastered that.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Merl said:


> To my knowledge the cds have been remastered too. It definitely sounds better than the original cds or maybe I just don't listen to them very often as the performances bore me rigid . :devil::


So I take it you don't find David Hurwitz to be the voice of authority on Bernstein's cycle as he is on the Furtwängler Bayreuth 9th?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

On the new DG analog transfers of all the symphonies to digital:






There are two other YT videos on the remastering.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I would love if they released the 9th as an Originals single. That recording deserves it. Even people who don’t care for the cycle admit that is the high point.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Presto has a good deal on the cheaper set without the book. 26.00 https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=beethoven+symphonies+bernstein


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a note that the late 1970s recordings, reissued by DG in 2004, are free to stream for Amazon Prime members. They sound very good to me.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I have both the original LP release and the re-mastered 24/192 digital release of the Bernstein/Venna #9. The new re-master does sound more transparent. (Although it might very well be my DAC sounding more transparent than my cartridge/phono.) A sudden thought of curiosity - the new #9 re-master has not only been re-mixed from the multi-track tapes, but also the Concertgebouw reverb added to it, I wonder what kind of reverb was added to the original master...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

By this time his tempi had tended to get slower which robbed the works of the fire and momentum. I'd say early Bernstein better fro Beethoven


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> So I take it you don't find David Hurwitz to be the voice of authority on Bernstein's cycle as he is on the Furtwängler Bayreuth 9th?


I find no one to be the voice of authority on recordings. I said I agreed with him on one review. Like any critic sometimes I agree and sometimes I don't. I have no idea how he feels about this cycle. One thing I find strange is why they bothered remastering this set. The sound was always fine on it. Just listened to the 7th and my thoughts haven't changed about the performances (but the VPO do sound really good). It doesn't sound much better with the new remastering. A case of DG trying to milk the Bernstein cow.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I would also say there is a danger of recording live in that what works live doesn't necessarily work in repeated listening.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Merl said:


> I find no one to be the voice of authority on recordings. I said I agreed with him on one review. Like any critic sometimes I agree and sometimes I don't. I have no idea how he feels about this cycle. One thing I find strange is why they bothered remastering this set. The sound was always fine on it. Just listened to the 7th and my thoughts haven't changed about the performances (but the VPO do sound really good). It doesn't sound much better with the new remastering. A case of DG trying to milk the Bernstein cow.


i have the Bernstein edition issue and always felt it needed a remaster.
Dry limited sound.
So I'm hoping DG did the right thing and remastered the whole set.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> So I'm hoping DG did the right thing and remastered the whole set.


Here's more info with a video doc on the remastering.
https://iclassical.co.uk/bernsteins-beethoven-symphony-cycle-remastered/

Reading one of the informed comments on YT it sounds like the improvements are on the Blu-ray, not the CDs. The page for this release at the DG site is blank. No specific details other than the basic contents.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The sound engineer is explaining the equipment that the remastering took place on, and he's loading the third symphony on this new equipment, which would suggest that the other symphonies, not just the ninth, have been remastered on this updated equipment:






If so, it may be hard for some to tell the difference from the original masters because the originals were already very good. But it does look like the original analog tapes have been remastered on different equipment for this Bernstein edition. Those who are interested in knowing for sure could contact Sony for a definite answer because there is still some uncertainty and confusion. I would myself if I were planning on buying the set, but I'm not. Nevertheless, I would anticipate better sound than anything that's been done before because of the state of the art equipment that's being used.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've always found DG to be hit and miss. They have some great recordings, but I've heard my fair share of strident CDs as well. I have better luck with Decca, Chandos, and even EMI. And Sony is fine beyond the mid 60s.

Why would Sony have info on this project? DG is owned by UMG.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Trigger pulled.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Received this morning
Very nicely done in a glossy clam shell box.
The cardboard sleeves are of album covers.
Booklet very nice with a few color pictures and essays.
And some very nice notes from Lenny.
Very happy with the set.


----------

